# Mmm, trichomes..



## nvthis (May 15, 2009)

Afgooey, only 22 days in. Might get a few good pics from this one later...


----------



## zipflip (May 15, 2009)

mmmm they do look tasty.  mine are al bout 3weeks in  to flowerr as well an lookin bout just the same.   
  u as anxious as i am?


----------



## nvthis (May 15, 2009)

Totally. They are getting a nice dank smell to 'em and I can't wait to see them finish. 

Where did you get yours? This is the HS cut. I have smoked their product and thought it a bit premature (for my taste) but still real nice. Ima let mine finish a bit later I think.


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 15, 2009)

Great pic NV 

I love the way the trich are spreading out over the leaves.

eace:


----------



## zipflip (May 15, 2009)

i got my beans from bags of real good mids or nug bags i gotten over the last year. and the seeds i just started for next round to keep it goin just all sprouted yesterday now. so i got them veggin in the small cab i built for my tomatoes an pepers to share til i put em in planters outside.  so far the ladies and peppers n tom's are all gettin along greal an playin nice. LOL
   i just put up some new pix few min's ago on my grow in sig below an i also did the smell test as i always do every day an mine are startin to get a bit stanky too. only its not near wat i expected to smell like in my room. 
  i just got one them diy ONA buckets in there and an ona solid block thing in chunks layin along inside my exhaust vent tube. so it smells good all the time here lol.
  i'm still doin bagseed tho. dont feel good enough to spend hi dollar on seeds yet. 
  i wont do no brick shwag seeds tho .


----------



## nvthis (May 22, 2009)

29 days in, she is a star, but only a little one  She is putting on squat for weight, but getting prettier by the day. I don't know that she is going to be the photo op I had hoped. Maybe I'll veg her out a while longer next time:hubba:  but her trichs sure make me smile! Another 4 or 5 weeks to go...


----------



## zipflip (May 22, 2009)

how'd u get sugar on ya buds?  lol
  looks tasty as hell man


----------



## nvthis (May 22, 2009)

Yeah, she's smelling funky too. Like rotten tang or overripe oranges. Got a real twangy zip to her smell.


----------



## zipflip (May 22, 2009)

the smell that gets around you.....  LMAO  sorry i had to. 
yes mine too. but isnt that smell grand tho?


----------



## nvthis (May 22, 2009)

Lovin' on it


----------



## nvthis (Jun 4, 2009)

Well, she ain't gonna break no records but I'll get a few good puffs off her anyway. Next run she will get vegged out a bit more. I'll start her @ 20" and see how it goes..


----------

